# First dive of the year



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Got my first dive in for this year. Shot a few nice aj's. Vis sucked, water was cold as hell @ 120', Saw a bull shark, and almost drown.. Not a bad dive, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

"Vis sucked, water was cold as hell @ 120', Saw a bull shark, and almost drown.. Not a bad dive"

Awesome, you know diving has got to be addictive with comments like that and ending with "Not a bad dive" 

Glad you enjoyed it, can't wait to get out there myself, but will wait a bit longer for some warmer water before I'm takin' the plunge.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Water temps have made the turn and are warming up quick! 68 in the Bay this morning, with offshore surface temps of 72 out by Oriskany.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

We logged 51-54 degrees @ 120' depending on who's computer you trust ... We were about 20 miles out from PP. It wasn't that cold until about 100'. Still better than sitting on land all weekend and got some good eats out of the deal.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

where you been? glad to see you already diving.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad you had fun! Going out of Destin tomorrow on another boat, we shall see what happens!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

At least someone is getting out. I haven't been out in a looooooong time. Way too long. This work crap sucks. I am freezing my butt off in Maine right now thinking about the good weather back home.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job on the fish!!! I diddnt even know the water got that cold in the gulf? The coldest I have ever dived the gulf in 120FT was 60. Im guessing in those depths you were 10 miles out at least. Must have been strange currents swirling the cold water around. Good to see you posting some reports again. Dont post anymore mid 50 temps or I may just retire. Dive safe


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been diving GULF all winter,inshore offshore and never had below 59 F. Last thursday we had 64 F on YDT's. Strange...


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I've always been told it didn't get that cold in the gulf. This was my first "cold weather" dive and I was shocked. Three different dive computers all confirmed low fifties. Crazy... My dive buddies have been diving for weeks and they all brought hoodies, thicker suits, and wore shorties with it. I made fun of them all the way out preaching the whole time how it doesn't get cold enough for that much gear in the Gulf........ As usual, I ended up looking like an ass for running my mouth.... :banghead



Still shot more fish than them even if my gun was shaking all over the place from hypothermia. Can't wait to do it again this weekend. I'll post pics by Sunday night..


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

countryjwh told me that you had your boat for sale glad to know you still have it. if you get a chance pm me w/ your number ,i had to get a new phone during duck season due to a stump hole over my head .hope the kids & wifeare doing well & can't wait to get you on some of the deep water rigs i told you about last year. catch you no the forum later mitchell.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa..thats calssic...and finishing it off with "not a bad dive".

Dove the bay saturday and sunday, Jerry (badboy69) was with me sunday, well have some pics later...nothin spectacular, other than he shot a game fish I dont think I have everseen anyone post pics of having shot before! Will post later.

And water was as evensplit said, 68. wa nice finally not having to were my hood.

Glad you had some fun!


----------

